# Should I see a doctor?



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wondering sometimes after I eat I lose my appetite for several hrs. At night I lose consciousness for several hrs. When I breathe in I can feel my chest expand. If I wrk really hard all day my body aches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it difficult to breathe underwater?? 
Are you having any trouble seeing with your eyes closed? 
Sounds bad.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Once I bit my tongue and the pain was excruciating. Is that normal??


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I might have eaten the secret decoder ring that was in my box of cracker jacks. Some help here please!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

If I bite your tongue, will it hurt me? Thats what's important.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Leslie, surely you know about magnesia citrate?? 4 bottles should fix the decoder ring problem. 5 maybe.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong said:


> If I bite your tongue, will it hurt me? Thats what's important.


I've been told it's poisoned, a time or two. Careful there, fella.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Uuuuggh. I always feel bad when someone comes into the pharmacy with "that list" of things for "that" test. 

Four bottles would remove most of my colon too. LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

You should post pics. We can't fully understand the problem unless there are pics.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Super glue. It solves the worlds problems. So I have heard.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You want pics of my tongue?? Or maverick's chest?? Or TI's colon??? Sssssiiiiiiiccccckkk!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I ain't scared. I've been with vampires.
R12, I got some pictures for ya.
I got a really funny story about Magnesia citrate. I posted it on http://www.poopreport.com/Consumer/magnesium_citrate.html?page=2 about halfway down. "Submitted by cheese chunker (not verified) on Sat, 12/15/2007 - 02:47"


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raeven said:


> You want pics of my tongue?? Or maverick's chest?? Or TI's colon??? Sssssiiiiiiiccccckkk!!!!


That sounds like the mix for a bad homesteading porno..."What I Did on the Farm Today"


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

All right, zong. I'd remove my dentures first, if I were you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't appreciate the mention of removing my dentures. Since they're in a jar in the refrigerator, behind some year old hamburger, I ain't touching nothing in there!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I withdraw the offer of my tongue. If that's how you treat your dentures.... yikes!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

In my defense, "my strength is as the strength of ten, because my heart is pure"


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think ive been this concerned for my well being since I threw the ball in the house kept pulling the dogs tail ran with scissors an just kept my shanagins up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

As long as you don't go swimming 44 minutes after eating or play with future frogs, at least you won't drown or get time warps


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Last time I went swimming I got a ring shaped stain around me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

All these women talking trash about me, I guess I'll go on and admit, I got this woman I been talking to, well, on skype, and facebook and all and her name is Tungalicious and all that. And she ain't got no problems with me leaving my dentures in the frigerator, or if I don't even shave or wake up! All she really needs is $50 a month to help her poor old mama get out of prison.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong... were I in her position, I probably wouldn't notice the dentures behind the year-old hamburger, either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

So many things I could say, but they'd all be the same, so, I'll shift perspective. If someone liked daffodils more than roses, and I sent them daffodils, that don't mean it's magic. It just means I read somewhere that they like daffodils, or somebody they knew told me. There's no such thing as magic.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That's odd cause I just saw a guy that looked a lot like u chasing a fridge down the street after one of are previous conversation about Prince Albert .N no raeven or raven it's not the Prince Albert your thinking about its one in a can.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

If it was anybody but you, Mav, I'd hold my mud. But I'm gonna give you my very best piece of advice ever. You can use this a thousand times.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Could be some my ailments come from peeing in the road?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

At least it's Tennyson this time and not Pink Floyd.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm concerned for my mother her back is not well hasn't been since grade school when I used to walk home down the sidewalks. But I guess that's what happens when u don't tie your shoes an have ISSUES with walking n chewing gum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Once again I'm on some sort of time delay. I think it's my private censor who not only is slow, but reads slow too. 
Did you think anything about truckload of nunchucks or anything like that while you was peeing? I've heard that is bad luck. 

Hey Raeven. I memorized Tennyson before I invented Floyd.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I drank some wine and now I feel dizzy. I wonder... what sort of specialist shall I see??


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got to stop trying to save money by picking my gum up off the middle of the road.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Rae, you need to see a phrenologist.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually I'm a bit of an enigma because of the climate I live in an I don't wear a jacket.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong... I already did. I'm now selling my skull to the highest bidder. So I can stop trying to save money by picking my gum up off the middle of the road.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

mav, I'd never call you that. An enema, I mean. At the worst, you're just a laxative.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Daggone it, I wanted to be the post before this one, because most people only read the last post, and I wanted to impart some secret code stuff that nobody would read except those who know that a thread is composed of more than just the last post. Once again, I'll have to resort to a word per post that ties together.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well atleast u have found something useful to do with whine it only ever gives me a headache n makes me wanna tell people to shut up!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Raeven said:


> All right, zong. I'd remove my dentures first, if I were you.


COOL! You installed an instant tenderizer!

Mon


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

That being the case, I've already had my say, you'll just have to dig through it all. I feel a moment of digression coming on.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, mav, I do that without the wine!! I usually add another little word to that request, however.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I would hate to be named that. Of course I guess it would depend on the people gaulking. Like a bunch super models saying would u look at that. Suppose I'd be okay then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm too high and mighty and pretentious to be part of this!
Ok, I'm going to shut up now, so Raeven can last-word us.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to shut up now, so zong can last-word us.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Must be nice knowing future n all to know what the last word is. N Zong s gotta be all cool look at me I know what the last word is. Course we all know I wouldn't be granted that prevlige with my unquie creativity in spelling that even a computer can not overcome on occasion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I was telling my oldest daughter about you today, cause she was saying she can't deal with people that can't spell. So I said to her, sometimes people don't spell right because if its harder for you to read, you might pay more attention to the message than to the spelling. Some things are worth figuring out. Some things ain't.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

My skirt blew up......


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Does this mean when Zong uses it we are going to have to change our names to sybols like prince. Man this sucks I can't be first or last cause I already got beat to that to. Egyptians already used the last hyrogliph so they are out. This sucks


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

naw, we past symbols, on to sounds. Call me kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkktttttttttttttt
which sounds like static on crack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

lonelytree said:


> My skirt blew up......


I really hope you're female.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Correct spelling is overrated I am firm beliver in words should be spelled faneticly would level the playing field. Really what point is there in putting a letter in if its silent? It's like me taking the diesel tank outta the back of my truck an putting a bunch of styrofoam blocks back there. The styrofoam would serve me absolutely no purpose. Or put to letters together like ph to make the sound of a f. I realize the mix of languages an all that but u are not taught that at the time your learning to spell. So if u have any sort of logic even at young age it makes no sense.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea the San bushmen people already beat u to that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I got no problem with that, since I'm not at a young age. well, I am, compared to the age I will be tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Rae just be glad u don't save on smoking anymore n kicked that jekem habit I really was not impressed with how u saved money with that


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

That bush man stuff, it's all fantasy. Some political agenda stuff, about a former president. Pay no attention to those droids. They are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, man. Don't kick the jenkem. Especially barefooted


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Your not going to give that speech agin on how once u start quiting things it'll become a habit an shape the rest of my life agin are u?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<bbbbbbllllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....> Maverick!!! You swore you'd NEVER mention how I kicked the jenkem habit!!! I.... I feel faint... I may have to....

LEAVE THE FORUM!!!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't why u guys are kicking hobits they are people to. I guess that's the in thing since there was so much contraverse over midget tossing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, check it out! if I don't have anything good to say, I can say "Pass" and it'll go on, and everything will be OK, because nobody's attention span is over 5 seconds. Well, mine ain't, anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Pass.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Huh??


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Midgets, dwarfs, hobbits, weebils. We're all being treated unequally, except porn women. You never hear anybody talking bad about that midget porn woman. Yeah, you know who she is. Gidget. The porn midget. Queen of the burning sand. And that camel named Clyde.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Of course if I was going to dream up a mythical race of people that don't really exist in society it would be perfect female an I would call them supermodels or actresses. Course then u would need a balance for these perfect mythical creatures that don't really exist in society an I would call them politains an the the evil politains would control the minds of these fragile perfect creatures an use them for there own personal gain an exploits an be kept far away from an outta reach of the normal person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

There is a species of animals who pretend to be human, and will trick you into believing they're perfect women. They are not human, not women, and not perfect. If you survive your encounter with them, you will be like me, not able to die, and not able to live. BUT, immune to further vampire bites. Nonetheless, damaged beyond repair. Which is all the vampire wanted anyway. To ruin you for anybody else.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I gotta try to get some sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Have some of mine. I've not needed any for a year.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice riffing with you, mav. Too long since we've done it.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I watch true blood more as documentary than fiction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I hacked a whole lot of people's netflix accounts, I'll watch that rambo, first blood thing. All I had to do was punch in names from ST and either Zongsucks or zongiscool for password. I didn't get anything for zongiscool, but I got 57 accounts with zongsucks as password.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

My like button is disabled again.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still looking for some fresh gum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Not so Doodle. I just pushed your like button, and it shows you liked it a lot. Want me to do it again? I can, you know. I'm inordinately healthy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Freakishly so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Dudette, once you see that news article exposing gummy bears, you'll never say that again.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry I lost consciousness for several hrs last night n after I had some food this morning I've lost my appetite. I'm starting to see a pattern


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I see dude people.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

You people have lost your minds. Not that I care......... just an observation.

Press on.....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste. The good thing is, that once you've lost it, you don't have to worry about wasting it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

But do you see dude people whose skirts blew up?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess waste is matter of opinion. Using it for creative entertainment or I could use that same Mind power to correct my spelling but what fun would that be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine is sort of like when you go to macdonalds and are refilling your drink and talking to somebody at the same time. It just overflows, and then when you catch it, your cup is full anyway. Thats me, a lot of run over, but still full of it.
I think we might need to take a closer look at this skirt blowing up issue, too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

lonelytree said:


> You people have lost your minds. Not that I care......... just an observation.
> 
> Press on.....


 
That is the genius of it all. It is like when you go to a 3D movie and you have to wear the glasses to get the full effect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

When you talk about genie uh's that leaves me out. I'd never fit in that little bottle, no matter how bad I want to get to Babara Eden. Which is not nearly as bad as I wanted to get to her 45 years ago


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Just flip the bottle over and smack it a few times with the palm of your hand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish I had me a doodlemom. All I got is this stuffed Santa Claus from 1953 and it's leg is tore off.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I was starting to come down with one of Mav's symptoms after eating a bowl of generic frosted flakes, but then Tongo the Tiger jumped out of nowhere shouting "THEY'RRRE ACCEPTABLE!!!" Now I've got a new rug in front of my fireplace.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I gotta a few of those tigers rugs cause of the whole substainabilty thing. I know of the wonderful healing an curing properties of tiger blood. Still working on the dating porn stars exscuseviely the baby tigers are good way to pick them up but being actress they are into the whole animal rights garbage.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> Just flip the bottle over and smack it a few times with the palm of your hand.


I tried that once and got slapped. I keep trying.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It was a little cold out there today for sporting the loin cloth


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup. It's all fun and games until you need something to blow your nose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Do ypu believe in hellmates?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Hellmates sounds like a brand of tartar sauce put out by Best Foods.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well being loin cloth wearing manly man I don't need to blow my nose.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Never heard of hellmates but I have herd of empty vessel mates. I actually know a couple. They are perfect for each other. Course if u can see what's on the inside they look like a couple empty bud light cans.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I believe in hell mates. They've prevented many a concussion during rough football games.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Guess I do belive in hellmates cause towards the end that's where I was n if I stayed I'd still be in there n prolly for life so I guess my ex was my hell mate n I think I'm hers now but wasn't till recently


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't need to wear a hell mate since high school. It's tough going all through school wearing a hell mate but I don't walk into walls or anything like that anymore so there no need for it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It was a good day when you stopped deliberately slamming your head into the wall, again and again and again and again and again....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Easy for you to say. On the other hand, all I ever heard was the wall's side. How she feels, since nobody wants to slam their head any more. The feeling went both ways you know. And just because it was a good day for him, it was a bad day for the wall. Now, nobody slams their head on the wall any more. How you think that makes her feel? Just because an entity is a wall doesn't mean it's not equal.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Very observant. Nobody takes the time to take into account the feelings of inadimat objects any more. It's just infomercial on starving children baby seals trees. Even plastic bottles are worth a nickel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a lot of empathy for inanimate objects. I've been emotionally involved with some.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It's amazing that an inadmate object can draw check have children drive a car drink etc... How'd a thought


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Are all walls female? Just something I constantly wonder about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Not only that, but they are excellent liars. I actually still believe that I deserve exactly what I got. Even though I know better. Try to treat an inanimate object with some affection, you'll find out how much they hate that.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

There's only one way to find out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never been to Oregon, it might be different there.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It's only like 49% are real inatamte objects. The other 51% serve a purpose


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

So... what you're saying is, my walls have been lying to me all this time. Deliberately misleading me.

I'm having a hard time taking it in, although one thing you can say about walls is, they can sure keep a straight face.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Just be concerned when they start opening up on u a lot of people freak out when they do the opposite of that.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember back in the days before I was only allowed spoons my friend butterknife. Used to open doors for me. Nobody ever opened doors for me except paper clip, but I'm not going to go there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

A wall is like a sweet sweet rose
It can really trick your nose
A rose can hole a bumblebee
A wall can hold a .......
I got nothing


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm allowed forks now but only with cork on the end if I'm wearing atleast one eyepatch.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tsk. That's because you picked "bumblebee" with which to rhyme. Give me a couple minutes.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Humble tea?
Stumble knee?
Grumble sea?

You&#8217;re on your own for the rest of it, pal.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fumbled plea? (Ok; now I'm really reaching...)


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Fumble wee( thimble weed child)


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

A rose can make your eyes turn red
But a wall can make you wish you were born dead.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Cup of pee.....Ewww.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Disregard above post


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I think we have a new winner for the Bad Poetry Contest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Running through the woods blindfolded at night
Is better than telling a wall that it's right
Cause if you ever run into a tree
You'll wish it was just a bumblebee
Hah!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Well that would trick your nose if it smelled like a rose.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You have my vote.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Hellmate with Robert Burns anyway.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Idk why people get so offended when they ask how I feel n I say like this genrally i start touching my fingers n hands


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Seriously, and when you ask them how they feel it's like talking to the wall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I was only 13 years old when the best looking girl in my class ask me "You know how it feels when you got to pee?" and I said "Yeah" and she said "feel me and see if I got to"
I ain't been right since. 
She graduated high school in the top 5% of our class. I still wonder if she had to pee. I mean, I said no, but I really couldn't tell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, doodle, I'll make a video of me ignoring you, and you can watch the video and see if we can be internet pals. I'm really good at ignoring people, and it seems like that would be something you'd appreciate.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a conversation like that once. Never got my answer though. All the lady said was "Depends."


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Did somebody say something? I was playing that game "Mah Jongg" which sounds like something between Mae West and Carl Jung. I'm confused, but in a really good way!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle... I think she was trying to sell you something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

This is so much better than the old fashioned way! And we can still be friends!!! Got any threes??


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, I got ahead of reality again. Go ahead, make my day. I mean, break my heart.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh wow....Hindsight is 20/20..Darn it I had a coupon too. They were like clean up in aisle 9 and following me with a mop. I got too distracted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll go on and post this, with a 20 minute delay. 
What do 3, 5, 16, 36, and 100 have in common?? 
If you can't figure this out, you're lost. 
Well?
Well?
Well?

They're all numbers.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You could have done like zong's cheese, gotten 200 pounds' worth of Depends, lasting about 3 months. Only I wouldn't put them in the freezer.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<hands on hips...> Give over, Mr. I never said you could share my measurements.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

They don't really make good pizza. Absorbs too much sauce, but they spread out good on the pan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

In Aramaic, Raeven is a palindrome for pyramid?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

No, you silly dimaryp.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's a mixture of letters from reluctant adult with a v for victory tossed in that nobody will figure it out.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Where'd mav get away to? Off making Depends pizzas with bargain basement cheddar cheese?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tee hee that wasn't a loincloth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I kept looking up the driveway to see if she was coming back. But after a few months, I just set a giant rat trap, big enough for an elephant. I hope it's big enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll never forget, she ask me was I 420 friendly, and I answered, "I got my pants off and this set of ramps, don't I?"


----------

